# Canon 60D vs. Nikon D7000



## Village Idiot (Jan 11, 2011)

Interesting:
VWVortex.com - Head to head comparisons by DeathLens

Even more interesting when backed up by DPreview:
Canon EOS 60D Review: 17. Compared to (JPEG): Digital Photography Review


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 11, 2011)

#1 Nikon's bodies are usually in need of a sharpness, color and contrast bump in the picture control settings.

#2 I know for a fact that the D7000 with 70-200 f/2.8 is MUCH sharper than they are showing in the first link, I wonder if they were too close.

I'm sure they are both fine bodies, but those links don't skew my opinion of the D7000 one bit - it's the best Nikon body I've ever owned.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 11, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> #1 Nikon's bodies are usually in need of a sharpness, color and contrast bump in the picture control settings.
> 
> #2 I know for a fact that the D7000 with 70-200 f/2.8 is MUCH sharper than they are showing in the first link, I wonder if they were too close.
> 
> I'm sure they are both fine bodies, but those links don't skew my opinion of the D7000 one bit - it's the best Nikon body I've ever owned.


 
Maybe your opinion skews the facts of the D7000 more than one bit. The Dpreview link shows a similar difference in IQ. It's a bit closer than the first link, but there's still a noticable difference.

And what's the focusing distance on the Nikon 70-200?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 11, 2011)

VR I = 5 feet
VR II = 4.6 feet


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 11, 2011)

Where is the ISO comparison test?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 11, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> VR I = 5 feet
> VR II = 4.6 feet


 
Compared to Canon's?



Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> Where is the ISO comparison test?


 
Dpreview link much? 60D Looks better at 3200 ISO imo.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's one:
Nikon D7000 review: High ISO Noise results, Nikon D7000 vs Canon EOS 60D vs Nikon D90 | Cameralabs

Another comparison, seems pretty fair too:
http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2010/09/16/nikon-d7000-vs-canon-60d-vs-canon-7d/

Fact is, depending on how you want the results to appear - you can find reviews in your favor for anything. If you want something showing a D40 is as good as a D3, Ken Rockwell is your man.

I personally don't need someone elses review to justify my purchases, that's why I buy new and have time to try the cameras out before making a final decision on my own, based on what I shoot.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 11, 2011)

Mine's better.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 11, 2011)

Dpreview is biased. If I was buying a DSLR to shoot video, I'd get the 60D. Otherwise, I'd buy the D7000 since it has body seals, dual cards, ISO 25,600, a mostly metal body an a superior autofocus system.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 11, 2011)

^ doesn't Amazon own them now? I've heard their reviews were less credible once that happened.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 11, 2011)

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> Dpreview is biased. If I was buying a DSLR to shoot video, I'd get the 60D. Otherwise, I'd buy the D7000 since it has body seals, dual cards, ISO 25,600, a mostly metal body an a superior autofocus system.


 
Ken Rockwell is a Nikon Fan Boi.


----------



## baturn (Jan 11, 2011)

this looks more like a comparison of the two lenses than the bodies.


----------



## ghache (Jan 11, 2011)

The only thing i can say is that i did my first shoot with my d7000 couple days ago and that baby is FCUKING sharp with a 50mm cranked p to 2.8.
video is still ****ty imo, i dont like video on a dslr period.
iso performance is nice, 
dual card is totally nice
shutter is snappy, i love it
lightweight and the gripped body feels great. 



ill post some pictures tonight


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 11, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Ken Rockwell is a Nikon Fan Boi.


 

Is that why he recommends the Canon S95 over the Nikon P7000?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 11, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Rockwell is a Nikon Fan Boi.
> ...


 
That's why he compares a 5D MKII to a D3x by upsizing the 5D MKII file to 23mp and then complains that the 5D MKII lacks sharpness in comparison. Duh, upsizing a photo will generally cause to not be as sharp as the original version.

And no one cares about P&S cameras. My statement still stands.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Jan 11, 2011)

Nikon is a Canon spinoff to capture the ladies' market.

Nikon....everyone knows....it's for girls!!!







Nikon sounds like something from Star Trek.

Canons are used to blow **** up and win wars.

Which one do YOU think is better??


----------



## flea77 (Jan 11, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> Which one do YOU think is better??


 
Nikon


----------



## pdq5oh (Jan 11, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> Nikon is a Canon spinoff to capture the ladies' market.
> 
> Nikon....everyone knows....it's for girls!!!
> 
> ...



Think a canon could dent the Enterprise?  Nobody ever won a war by blowin' **** up. Well maybe if you're attacking a septic system. 
Actually, my Nikon is better than your Canon, and my Audi is better than your car. :mrgreen:


----------



## Drake (Jan 12, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Dpreview link much? 60D Looks better at 3200 ISO imo.


Depends if you're a JPEG or RAW shooter. The 60D ISO 3200 shots seem to have a little bit more details, but when you compare RAW, I'd say the D7000 is about one stop better in terms of noise.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 12, 2011)

pdq5oh said:


> Higgs Boson said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon is a Canon spinoff to capture the ladies' market.
> ...


 
Seriously? Ever take a world history class? How do you think WWII was won?


----------



## ringokid (Jan 12, 2011)

Sony alpha 55 > both


----------



## Higgs Boson (Jan 12, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> pdq5oh said:
> 
> 
> > Higgs Boson said:
> ...



No, not seriously, good lord.

edit:  oh wait, that wasn't for me, my apologies.

but just in case anyone is wondering, my post is in jest, good people.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Jan 12, 2011)

pdq5oh said:


> Think a canon could dent the Enterprise?  Nobody ever won a war by blowin' **** up. Well maybe if you're attacking a septic system.
> Actually, my Nikon is better than your Canon, and my Audi is better than your car. :mrgreen:



Well, anyone's anything is better than my Canon considering I have the XS....lol.  And I like Audi's, too.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 12, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> No, not seriously, good lord.
> 
> edit:  oh wait, that wasn't for me, my apologies.
> 
> but just in case anyone is wondering, my post is in jest, good people.




Never before have I ever seen such bs.
I know you weren't kidding, and so does everyone else.
Kinda makes you think, wow, this guy has no clue what he's talking about!
Oh, I guess if you want to play dumb now that your outed...go ahead.
Not gonna fool me though

Really, when it comes to trying to beat the competition with megapixels...
Unfortunately, Canon does rule there...but it doesn't matter.
Lenses are more important than megapixels, and that's were Nikon wins.
Everyone knows Nikon is far superior!
Suck it up and admit it...Canon sucks!


----------



## Higgs Boson (Jan 12, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Higgs Boson said:
> 
> 
> > No, not seriously, good lord.
> ...



well, i don't know if you are serious but maybe you are a true conspiracy theorist and everyone's a liar....?  you really don't have a reason to believe i don't like nikon or do like canon and i don't believe you have the right to speak for everyone and "what they do or don't know."  guess what, i like fords AND chevys AND others too, lol.  not ALL of them, but some.

i think what you are really saying is that you have a strong preference for a brand and are willing to defend it even against people like me, who don't even care and only post in "vs threads" to bring people like you out of the woodwork.

Anyways, have fun defending your preferences.  Aren't you the same guy that bitches at Derrell for loving Nikon?  Or maybe you ***** at him for something else, can't remember.

Please, do carry on, and tell us all how well you know me.  I'd love to hear more Michigan Farts....kind of says it all.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 12, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> well, i don't know if you are serious but maybe you are a true conspiracy theorist and everyone's a liar....?  you really don't have a reason to believe i don't like nikon or do like canon and i don't believe you have the right to speak for everyone and "what they do or don't know."  guess what, i like fords AND chevys AND others too, lol.  not ALL of them, but some.
> 
> i think what you are really saying is that you have a strong preference for a brand and are willing to defend it even against people like me, who don't even care and only post in "vs threads" to bring people like you out of the woodwork.
> 
> ...



After all that, you missed the secret message?  

I've never bitched at Derrel for anything...he's got some bug up is arse by misinterpreting what I was saying in the Artistic Nudity thread,...

but other than that I don't think I had a problem with him.  Never about camera preference...'cause I really don't care...I just try to go with the flow of the threads some times...


----------



## Higgs Boson (Jan 12, 2011)

well then, you got me, but for the record, i said i wasnt sure!


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 12, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> well then, you got me, but for the record, i said i wasnt sure!




Once I get to the point where I can look with a moments glance at a given photo and tell you what brand camera shot the photo...then I'll get my "brand boy" gloves on...:lmao:.


----------



## pdq5oh (Jan 12, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> pdq5oh said:
> 
> 
> > Think a canon could dent the Enterprise?  Nobody ever won a war by blowin' **** up. Well maybe if you're attacking a septic system.
> ...



I think we're on the same page ha.


----------



## kassad (Jan 12, 2011)

Why 60D vs D7000?   Instead of 7D vs D7000?


----------



## ballr4lyf (Jan 13, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> *N*ever before have I ever seen such bs.
> *I* know you weren't kidding, and so does everyone else.
> *K*inda makes you think, wow, this guy has no clue what he's talking about!
> *O*h, I guess if you want to play dumb now that your outed...go ahead.
> ...



Let me assist with the tongue-in-cheek....  :lmao:


----------



## kaku32 (Jan 26, 2011)

If Nikon ruless and Canon sucks.... please tell me why every photographer at Emmy Awards, Celebrity photoshoots, magazine shoots for cars, people, etc all shoot with Canon.  Oh and all those Canon photographers as sporting events.  Just about 90% all I see are using Canon.  yea... Canon lens must suck, right?
I have a Nikon and Canon so not biased... but my wife and I like the Canon more.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 26, 2011)

kassad said:


> Why 60D vs D7000? Instead of 7D vs D7000?


 
You could, but the person on the Vortex was comparing two of the newer cameras that were close on performance and specs. The 7D is closer to the D300.

But why not compare a 1Ds MKIII to a D700? or What about a D300 to a 60D? or a D3s to an XSi?


----------



## cfusionpm (Jan 26, 2011)

The only roughly comperable thing between the two is the price (and its still a $200 difference).  Otherwise, the D7000 outshines the 60D in virtually every way.  Its sandwiched under the D7000 but above the D5000, much like how the D90 was sandwiched between the Rebel and 50D swapped the other way around.  But It doesn't stop people from comparing them, even if the specs are different.


----------



## MrLogic (Jan 27, 2011)

Nikon D7000 Digital Camera - Review - The Imaging Resource!


----------



## Higgs Boson (Feb 16, 2011)

You can turn off or reduce the noise suppression so.....turn them both off and compare.


----------



## Reuven (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi there, I still do not know 60D or D7000....


----------



## lhabee (Nov 30, 2011)

Reuven said:
			
		

> Hi there, I still do not know 60D or D7000....



go for 60d awesome camera.


----------

